
Show HN: Nibble – Food Recommendation Engine - uzelac
https://nibble.at
======
uzelac
Hi Hackers,

Nibble is a food recommendation engine whose purpose is to find you your next
meal!

No longer do you have to waste time trying to answer the age-old question of
“Where should I eat”?

Nibble features:

Invite your friends out to eat - Share your restaurant discoveries with your
friends. Be the answer to when your friends ask “Where should we go to eat”?

Localized recommendations - No more scrolling through pages and pages of
options to find where to eat. We provide users with a personalized
recommendation of where they should go.

Restaurant Menus - See what there is to eat before you go! We provide access
to online menus at restaurants you plan to go to in order for you to see if
you'll like it before you try it.

Call to order - We provide quick and easy access for you to call restaurants
so you can pick up your food by ordering ahead of time. Some restaurants even
provide delivery over the phone!

Track places you like ️ - We automatically group all restaurants you
previously have liked so you can revisit them without trying to remember where
that one special place was.

For more information please visit www.nibble.at

Team:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=uzelac](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=uzelac)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ajp20](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ajp20)

